# Fave Mavs Player



## Tash (Jun 27, 2005)

Hey I'm new to the site and I'm sure this has been done several times before, but, who is your favourite Mavericks player?

I'm assuming most of you would say Dirk.

My fave is Jason Terry :biggrin:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Jason Terry? :curse: :curse: 

Just kidding, welcome to the board Tash!

My favourite's are (in order)
- Dirk Nowitzki
- Josh Howard
- Jason Terry


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

Straight Gangsta...


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

LakerLunatic said:


> Straight Gangsta...


He looks like Ben Wallace!!

Mine is Devin Harris.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Its a tie between Dirk and Terry for me.


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

For me it's outta Dirk, Terry, Josh and Stack


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

Dirk and Stack


----------



## CLUTCH#41 (Mar 22, 2005)

Josh Howard and then Dirk


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Need I say anymore...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Dirk Nowitzki, then Josh Howard.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

LakerLunatic said:


> Straight Gangsta...


Is that really him??

Mines is Marquis


----------



## fuzzrhythm (Feb 22, 2005)

Dirk, Josh, and JET.

I have a Harris (Devin, not Dell :clown: ) jersey, but it seems the coaches don't have much faith in him.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Josh Howard, Daniels, JET, Stack

I like Dirk until I see him slack on D and I want him hung in front of the AA center.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I love JET, considering my sn is Jet, but Jet are my initials also. Jason is my favorite, then Marquis probably, and then Dirk, and Devin... Josh is awesome too.. Sooo....
1. Jet
2. Marquis
3. Dirk
4. Devin
5. Josh


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Devin Harris


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Josh Howard, Devin Harris and Jason Terry.


----------



## Volcom (Mar 28, 2004)

Josh Howard for sure..


----------

